# Moto electrica



## Mario.Cuba (Jul 14, 2019)

Hay información sobre los controladores de corriente de motos eléctricas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2019)

Que buena tu afirmación ! 

Puedes decirnos dónde ?


----------



## peperc (Jul 14, 2019)

yo me hice una , pero no llega lejos, aun no resolvi el tema de el cable que va a el enchufe.
se me enreda o se me desconecta cuando me alejo un poco .


----------



## dearlana (Jul 14, 2019)

Las baterías de las motos eléctricas, interiormente, tienen una circuitería y unos refrigeradores que solo permiten           la " salida " de un determinado amperaje máximo. Si nó = Se pegarían fuego y  explotarían.

Tengo bicicletas eléctricas ( = Carsa ) cuyo motor funciona por anchura de pulsos. Son las que más recuperan energía al frenar. Vienen con acelerador, como las motos. Al motor, solo le llegan dos cables gruesos.

Otras ( = Ecobike ) aparte de los cables gruesos del Amperaje, al motor, también entran 5 cables finos, controladores del motor situado en el centro de la llanta trasera. También vienen con acelerador.

Otras ( = Tonaro ) tienen el motor en el pedalier y vienen con 8 cambios ( Son como las motos ). Se le puede poner un Shimano de 18 cambios, aunque no es necesario ( En primera marcha suben por donde sea ). Estas vienen sin acelerador.

O sea que: Controladores diferentes deben haber para rato.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La Bosch y algunas marcas francesas también tienen el motor en el pedalier. Son auténticas motos. Y no hay que pagar, ni rodaje, ni seguro, ni nada.

Hasta hace poco se podía circular con ellas sin casco dentro de ciudad. Ahora obligan a ponerse el casco.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si es para andar dentro de ciudad, es mejor una buena bicicleta eléctrica. ( Y una buena cadena de acero para agarrarlas desde el cuadro  a una farola o similar, si no queremos que " vuelen"( Por su poco peso ).

Para las motos exigen de todo: Seguro, Rodaje, Itv, Documentación y Ficha técnica.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## djyoan (Ago 14, 2019)

Aporte "recopilando de la red" 

ESC controlador para BLC motores trifásicos de corriente continua sin escobillas de potencia y de menor potencia son las ESC para BLC Motores de Dron.
Otros...


----------

